# IsoFix fittings on an Audi A4 2007. Advice wanted.



## TeeMac (26 Oct 2010)

Hi,

I have a 2007 Audi A4 [B7 style] and will be needing to put in a baby car seat in a few months. From what I've been told in the shops I should get an IsoFix base to clip the car seat into.

I believe most new cars have IsoFix mountings already built into them - my wife's car has them but mine doesn't. There are two screw holes behind each rear passenger seat, so I guess the IsoFix can be retrofitted.

My question is, can anybody give me advice on what I need to get, what price range would it be and is it easy enough to install?

Many thanks.


----------



## clonboy (26 Oct 2010)

I had that problem with a focus, but ford sold me the bracket for 20 euros, if I was you I'd look in a few scrap yards and see what's in the other a4's, prob 2 bolts to fit it


----------



## sse (26 Oct 2010)

TeeMac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 2007 Audi A4 [B7 style] and will be needing to put in a baby car seat in a few months. From what I've been told in the shops I should get an IsoFix base to clip the car seat into.
> 
> ...



I'd take it to an Audi dealer and see what they say, they should be retrofittable and it's worth getting the dealer fit for insurance reasons. You may not be able to fit Isofix into the front unless the airbag is switchable.

Isofix car seats come in many guises now and you have to make sure you get the right seat for the right application. My only comment would be that you don't use the rear-facing "baby" car seat for very long so the extra expense may not be right for you if it's only a second seat for example. Conversely we used the front-facing seats (we had two!) for years, and our friends are still using them after we passed them on.

The first and main supplier of Isofix car seats is Britax - they are known as Romer in Germany and it may be possible to buy them cheaper from there.

Good luck!

SSE


----------



## clonboy (26 Oct 2010)

No isogix available for front seats as far as I know, ford main dealer charged someone on this forum over 200 to fit in their focus , at the time I had posted


----------



## sse (26 Oct 2010)

clonboy said:


> No isogix available for front seats as far as I know, ford main dealer charged someone on this forum over 200 to fit in their focus , at the time I had posted



I have a 2003 Audi A4 with Isofix on the front seat - the front seat airbag is switchable for the readward facing seats.

€200 is robbery!

SSE


----------



## TeeMac (29 Oct 2010)

*Audi Dealers*




sse said:


> I'd take it to an Audi dealer and see what they say…


You’d think it’d be that simple! I’ve been in touch with two Audi dealers and one ex-dealer and received three different replies to my request! 

I’ve researched myself as much as I can, and think I’ve identified the parts I need and found some pictures online – i.e. Two Isofix bars _[one left seat and one right seat]_, with two Torx bolts each. 

However, one of the Audi Dealers has told me he’s dealt with IsoFix many times and all I need are two “clips” for each side. He ordered them for me and they were to be delivered last week… then last Monday… then Wednesday… now next Monday! 
I’ve told him that there are two bolt holes in the chassis behind both left and right rear passenger seats, and about the research I’ve done. I’ve emailed him the pictures and the parts numbers. 
But he seems to think that all I need are the clips. So once they’re delivered I’ll drive up to him to see if this is the case. If so then great, as they’re only about a fiver a set. _[But I think he’s wrong!  I’ll find out next week]_

Another dealer I’ve been in touch with quoted me for the parts I mentioned above – though slightly different parts numbers. 
For both left and right IsoFix bars it’d be approx €140 – with another €165 plus VAT for labour. This seems a bit excessive to be honest. 
Strangely enough when he put my reg number in his system it reported that IsoFix cannot be retrofitted to my vehicle. But he’s sure that it can – as am I as I’ve seen the bolt holes in the chassis.
I’ll see how I get on with dealer # 1 before going any further with this.

The ex-dealer also mentioned the same parts but he told me to contact an Audi dealer! 




sse said:


> You may not be able to fit Isofix into the front unless the airbag is switchable.


As far as I know you’re correct, but I don’t want it in the front.




sse said:


> Isofix car seats come in many guises now and you have to make sure you get the right seat for the right application. My only comment would be that you don't use the rear-facing "baby" car seat for very long so the extra expense may not be right for you if it's only a second seat for example.


We’ve bought a base which can be used from newborn through to child. As such there’s no need for us to buy a new one when the baby grows out of the rear-facing baby seat. 





sse said:


> Good luck!


Thanks - I've got twins on the way hence the reason for left and right Isofix 

I’ll update next week with whatever I learn for the benefit of anyone looking to retrofit IsoFix.


----------



## DB74 (29 Oct 2010)

Why do you _need_ Isofix?

Plenty of non-Isofix car seats out there


----------



## sse (29 Oct 2010)

I think the first dealer may be getting confused between the plastic guides (which hold the cushions out of the way so you can fit the seat) and installing the Isofix bars.

A quick Uk search revealed a price of £55 per side to fit by an independent in Surrey so it's not a five minute job it appears!

SSE


----------



## Nige (30 Oct 2010)

DB74 said:


> Why do you _need_ Isofix?
> 
> Plenty of non-Isofix car seats out there



which, generally, are not as safe. The OP has stated that they've already purchased an isofix seat and, in my experience, while isofix seats can be used with just the seat belt, they don't feel very secure.


----------



## TeeMac (12 Nov 2010)

sse said:


> I think the first dealer may be getting confused between the plastic guides (which hold the cushions out of the way so you can fit the seat) and installing the Isofix bars.


Yes, he was talking about the plastic guides. But it took me waiting for him to get the order in and drive up to the Audi garage for him to realise he was wrong. 

Anyway, he then ordered in the correct parts, and in fairness to him he knocked 12% off. 

So now I’ve finally got the job done. 
For the benefit of anyone looking to get IsoFix retrofitted on an Audi A4 [B7 body] this is what’s required:

ISoFix bars for left and right side 
– Parts # 8EO 813 545B and 8EO 813 546B [approx €55 each]
Torx bolts [2 per bar] 
– Parts # WHT 001 230 
2 sets of plastic guides. These are optional.
Labour – half an hour. They needed to remove the seat base to bolt in the bars.

All in all just shy of €200. This was and additional expense I hadn’t expected but at least it’s done now.


----------

